# Gaunt`s Ghosts Q



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Been wanting to get into the Gaunt`s Ghosts series for a while now, but without having my mind stuffed full of spoilers *cough* Wikipedia:grin:, could someone please tell me what books have already been released, and what are availible in Omnibus format?

Added to that, what is the difference between the Gaunt`s Ghosts series and the Ciphas Cain series? - par the authors - are they not both Commisars? again without spoilers:laugh:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The first Omnibus is the "Founding" which consists of- 

First and Only

Ghostmaker

Necropolis 

The Second is the "Saint" and contains- 

Honour Guard

Guns of Tanith

Straight Silver

Sabbat Matyr

The third is the "Lost" and has- 

Traitor General

His Last Command

Armour of Contempt

Only In Death

The other novel currently out is Blood Pact, however it is only available in hard back at the moment. The next one is rumoured to be called Salvations Reach, which shall be badass hopefully. 

As for the two differences. The Cain novels are a more humorous telling of the Warhammer Universe, with lighter characters while the Ghost' novels are darker than most, with characters who you learn to love over time. The two Commissar's themselves are nothing alike, with Gaunt being a heroic stern figure, and Cain a cowardly over rated Commissar. 

Hope that helps


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help, ill probably get stuck into the Gaunt`s Ghosts series first (After Horus Heresy of course )


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> As for the two differences. The Cain novels are a more humorous telling of the Warhammer Universe, with lighter characters while the Ghost' novels are darker than most, with characters who you learn to love over time. The two Commissar's themselves are nothing alike, with Gaunt being a heroic stern figure, and Cain a cowardly over rated Commissar.
> 
> Hope that helps


I haven't read Gaunt's Ghosts but ive seen previews. While Gaunt is not a typical Commissar, shoot your own troops for mistakes, he is still a typical hero. I much prefer Cain over Gaunt as Cain is much more interesting to read about, the humour in the Cain series being a stark contrast to the grim business of war in 40k, and a welcome difference at that.

If I were you i'd get the Cain series instead of Gaunt's Ghosts. Plus with the news that a new Cain novel is in the works Cain's series could become as large as Gaunt's Ghosts.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ive read them both actually  And while the Cain novels are not terrible, I did find myself forcing my way through. While Gaunt is not as full of humour as Cain, at several points in the novels I found myself laughing at both his, and the Ghosts's comments and actions. For military action and plot, as I have said, GG is the thing for you


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I love both series but if I had a gun to my head and was forced to pick I'd always go with Gaunt's Ghosts.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

"They muttered various comments about the wanton proclivities of his female relatives." That was my favorite line, from Honor Guard i believe, or perhaps Sabbat Martyr. I can't quite remember. I have read the entire Gaunt's Ghosts series 6 times already and each time i pick up something new that i missed previously. The depth of the characters and the amazing traits that Dan Abnett portrays in Gaunt still stuns me. He has done a wonderful job with this series and i hope everything yet to come is just as amazing. I highly recommend this series to everyone that i talk to. The Fouding omnibus is a great place to start, as there is an added forward section that Dan wrote just for the omnibus. 

lol all this talk has me wanting to read the series again! *digs for his old hardback edition of First and Only*

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well since so many people here think its good, and I read the first few pages from The Saint Omnibus which was quite good, ive decided that this Friday ill order The Founding and The Saint. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

good, you will enjoy it!

CP


----------

